

Read This Before Installing Rails 3.1 - DanielKehoe
http://railsapps.github.com/installing-rails-3-1.html

======
andrewbarringer
I turned this into a shell script. It works on a fresh Ubuntu Natty install.
<https://gist.github.com/1007940>

------
DanielKehoe
Has installing Rails become too complex?

Or have we become more sophisticated in the nuances of maintaining a
development environment?

~~~
joefiorini
It is more complex than it used to be, but too complex? Our tools have finally
matured to solve some of the worst problems with Ruby development (ie. monkey
patching, namespace conflicts, forking to fix bugs, gem development, etc).
It's definitely worth the effort.

You did an excellent job on your guide, but a lot of it looks more complex
than it actually is. This guide is more than just Rails, you also walk through
installing RVM & Ruby. Setting up a Ruby environment from scratch is somewhat
complex. But once you understand RVM, getting started with Rails 3.1 is
actually quite easy (but it's always a little more complex in the .beta and
.rc releases).

Thanks for sharing this!

~~~
DanielKehoe
Thanks for your praise. I agree with your assessment.

